

Why Minds Are Not Like Computers - wallflower
http://www.thenewatlantis.com/publications/why-minds-are-not-like-computers

======
Allocator2008
This is such baloney I don't know what to say.

Let me just say this: the neuron is a black box. So confidant I am of this, I
would be happy to volunteer for the experiment where each neuron in my brain
was one by one replaced with an artificial replica.

I am serious. Call MIT, get Marvin Minsky on board, and I'm game. We can do it
in Austin where I live, in Palo Alto, or at MIT. I don't care. It would just
be nice to shut these anti-AI nutcases up once and for all. :-)

~~~
pj
Right on! The question of the brain is a matter of resolution. It's precisely
because we don't have enough volunteers like you that we don't understand the
brain better.

The computer /is/ like the brain because the brain /is/ a computer. It's a
complicated computer that has evolved over millions of years, yes, but it's
also a computer. It has inputs and outputs. It regulates itself. It keeps
itself alive.

Plenty of AI robots are able to do portions of these things. They can be kept
alive with solar. They behave oddly, unexpectedly like humans.

AI is real and it is here already. Computers are answering questions we have
been asking for a long time.

It won't be long until computers are asking /us/ questions and that's the true
test of intelligence. Anyone can answer questions. Only a few can ask them.

